# steam unit heater



## camper (Jan 17, 2016)

have steam unit heater with 1 1/4 supply only have a 1'' return by it can you hook in to it or should I increase return to 1 1/4


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Heaven help you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello, Mr. Camper..we all did a proper introduction before posting so members can see who and what we were all about( helpful hint)...in the introduction thread...ps im a newb here at PZ...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## camper (Jan 17, 2016)

sorry I am new to forum I did go to the introduction page


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes you can


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

what is with all the home owners trying to work on steam today?!


----------



## gap1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

This forum is supposed to be for plumbing and heating professionals to discuss trade relayed issues but we see the obvious DIYer's on here a lot asking questions and then getting varying degrees of serious to cheeky answers. Another forum for HVAC professionals has addressed this problem by having a section strictly for homeowners to ask legitimate questions which can only be answered by vetted pros who are generous enough to offer their assistance. Also the pro sections are restricted in who can post replies until you have been a member in good standing for a certain amount of time. This system seems to keep a handle on the nuisance postings


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

gap1927 said:


> This forum is supposed to be for plumbing and heating professionals to discuss trade relayed issues but we see the obvious DIYer's on here a lot asking questions and then getting varying degrees of serious to cheeky answers. Another forum for HVAC professionals has addressed this problem by having a section strictly for homeowners to ask legitimate questions which can only be answered by vetted pros who are generous enough to offer their assistance. Also the pro sections are restricted in who can post replies until you have been a member in good standing for a certain amount of time. This system seems to keep a handle on the nuisance postings


Hvac-talk? It's a great forum, you can share and learn a lot in the pro section


----------



## camper (Jan 17, 2016)

To give you a little of my back ground so you don't think I am a home owner just do not work on steam heating systems have serviced boilers with steam just never worked on the distribution part of it I have been in the plumbing and heating trade for the last 20 years mainly working on hydronic system , geo thermal mainly water furnace ,package units ,certified thru generac generators , dehumidification systems, make up air systems , ptac units , pool heaters, radiant heating ,sewers , drains , gas boilers, epa universal certified , nci combustion ,and duck balancing certified worked the last 7 years as a service tec for hvac company until I had a commercial water heater fall on me when loading on truck and needed back surgery now work for department of corrections as a utility plant operator running commercial coal stokers and gas boiler


----------



## gap1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

Camper,

Okay you have clarified that you are not a DIY'er and you can understand the reason why anyone here would be reluctant to give advice to any hobbyist who wants to start tying into steam and condensate lines without an awareness of the implications.
First question would be what pressure steam are you working with? Most commercial unit heaters can be used with steam or hot water service but make sure it is rated for the pressure and service. There should be a plate on it with model # etc. There are calculations to figure on how many lbs of steam per hr you will be condensing into gallons of condensate, but the 1" condensate return line is probably sufficient. It depends on how many other fixtures its picking up too. The condensate generally runs by gravity back to a boiler or to a receiver where it is pumped back to the boiler. As it picks up more fixtures the size will increase accordingly. You'll need to size the steam trap for the unit heater based on its rating. The type of steam trap used is based on the steam pressure.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Use the charts to size. Probably 3/4" float and thermostatic ( F&T). The type of trap used is determined by the application not the pressure.


----------



## camper (Jan 17, 2016)

update drew up piping diagram for are mechanic with 1 1/4 supply and 1 return we run 110 psi of steam and system would be gravity return heaters are 340000 btus have 2 of them different supplys and returns opposite sides of building since then are mechanic has ran 1 inch supply and 3/4 return washed my hands with it


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

*Homeowners,etc...*

These are the types that are taking food out of the mouths of a lot of Plumbers. In Baltimore where I live I wish they would enforce the laws concerning who does what sometimes.. I go into Depot see some guy, does not even have the capability of understanding the language on the signs with enough plumbing material to do a house on the way to check out !! The law reads if Money is Changing hands it must be a professional (unless you own the place). I am sick of it ! (sorry guys, letting off steam  )


----------

